# Runaway Trilogie (alle in einer Box)



## bundesgerd (18. September 2011)

Hallo, unser Kleiner hat  zum Geburtstag die Spielesammlung "Runaway Trilogie" und das Adventure  "Tale of a Hero" geschenkt bekommen.
Da ich Juniors Vorlieben kenne, liegen die Spiele nur im Schrank rum.

Er hat sich 3 der Spiele installiert, ca. einen Tag (!) gespielt und das wars, er steht halt mehr auf Rennspiele...

Also, wer hat Interesse?

Runaway Tr. :
OGDB - Runaway Trilogie (2010) [Deutschland]

Tale of a Hero:
OGDB - Tale of a Hero [PC - DVD-ROM/Deutschland] (2010)

Die Spiele sind allesamt im Topzustand, DVDs kratzfrei. Hier ein paar Fotos:
Die  DVDs der Trilogie waren in billigen weissen Papiertaschen "eingetütet".  Das habe ich geändert. Jede DVD ist in jetzt einer richtigen CD-Hülle.

http://h6.abload.de/img/26927lg.jpg
http://h6.abload.de/img/270v79s.jpg
http://h6.abload.de/img/271n7ay.jpg
http://h6.abload.de/img/272279s.jpg
(leider etwas unscharf aber besser gehts nicht)

Wir bieten die Spiele aber nur zusammen mit Tale of a Hero an.
Mit Päckchenversand sagen wir 28 Euro.


----------

